# Where to find LARGE bogwood ?



## gunny bedford (2 Jan 2019)

Hi

I am after trying to do a similar scape to this:


The wood is very large ! cant seem to find anywhere on line that would seem to sell this size, any suggestions ?
thanks
Neil


----------



## Siege (2 Jan 2019)

Give Dave at Aquarium Gardens a call with rough dimensions that you are after and he’ll sort you out!

Have a chat, send him the picture and he’ll email a mock up of the scape if you are nice!


----------



## PARAGUAY (2 Jan 2019)

Quite a lot of garden centres stock large bogwood


----------



## alto (2 Jan 2019)

Not sure you’d want to pay the mailing price after buying online - odd shape so BIG box needed to ship that, and it’s very heavy


----------



## alto (2 Jan 2019)

You can also zip tie several pieces - easily hiding ties underneath epiphyte plants


----------



## dw1305 (3 Jan 2019)

Hi all, 





alto said:


> You can also zip tie several pieces


I've done this. You can also use a <"wooden dowel"> (like IKEA furniture does) to lock the bits of wood together, the dowel will swell when wet. 

Depending a bit on where you live you might be able to find some bits of <"pyo Oak">.

cheers Darrel


----------



## gunny bedford (3 Jan 2019)

thanks guys, i like the ideal of perhaps building a piece with bits, i would not expect to get a big bit shipped ! i would collect if i found one.


----------



## Chris Tinker (3 Jul 2019)

dw1305 said:


> Hi all, I've done this. You can also use a <"wooden dowel"> (like IKEA furniture does) to lock the bits of wood together, the dowel will swell when wet.
> 
> Depending a bit on where you live you might be able to find some bits of <"pyo Oak">.
> 
> cheers Darrel


 lovely idea!!!


----------

